

Disruptions: A Blogger Mocks the Denizens of Silicon Valley - esalazar
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/08/25/disruptions-a-blogger-mocks-the-denizens-of-silicon-valley/?partner=rss&emc=rss

======
taproot
I totally chose the wrong career.

